# Eastern Algarve - servicing of shutters



## Rob_Brice (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi everyone 
We recently purchased a 20 year old apartment which has manually operated window blinds/shutters. Many of them are very stiff, and some of the ropes are frayed and need replacing.
Can anyone recommend a reliable handyman/local company who service and repair shutters?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rob_Brice said:


> Hi everyone
> We recently purchased a 20 year old apartment which has manually operated window blinds/shutters. Many of them are very stiff, and some of the ropes are frayed and need replacing.
> Can anyone recommend a reliable handyman/local company who service and repair shutters?
> Thanks in anticipation.


The simple answer is "ask the neighbours" but ask several to avoid the nepotism problem.


----------



## Rob_Brice (Aug 6, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> The simple answer is "ask the neighbours" but ask several to avoid the nepotism problem.


I did that but unfortunately nobody had any suggestions, hence this post.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rob_Brice said:


> I did that but unfortunately nobody had any suggestions, hence this post.


OK next step is to ask local builders who installs and services them - they must have some answers.


----------

